# Where to buy LEPTIGEN



## jstar (Feb 12, 2004)

I've heard do many great things about Leptigen I finally decided to break out and buy it. Who has it the cheapest on the net (including shipping too)?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2004)

www.bulknutrition.com


----------



## Pepper (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> www.bulknutrition.com


 

I've officially switched over to them. Last two orders were shipped the day I made them and their prices are the best.


----------



## jstar (Feb 12, 2004)

thank you SO much   

Prince & Pepper (that sounds cool ):
have you tried Leptigen? If so how were the results? I am also interested in Absolve too...saw it somewhere on the net for $23.00 but I forget where


----------



## Tkarrde (Feb 12, 2004)

You can purchase LeptiGen and Ab-Solved directly from our site (www.avantlabs.com), and many retailers carry the latter for $20 or so, FYI.


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

I just ordered Leptigen from BulkNutrition. Can't wait to try it! BTW what do they call a serving? It has 80 servings.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 13, 2004)

A serving is 1 TBSP. Your BF% will decide how many tbsp's you take a day.


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Rock! Gee, it won't last too long I guess!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2004)

You should start with 2 servings per day and increase as your bodyfat lowers.


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 13, 2004)

That stuff has to totally rock if it sells at that price!


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

It was $105 all together w/shipping  

TY Jodi...I read your "Cut of No Return" Journal last night 
very inspiring. I know some of the gals at the show you competed against.

Jodi my BF% is roughly 15-16% ( I will know tomorrow 4 sure) so when I get the Leptigen should I take 1 TBL twice a day to start or more?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2004)

Thank you.

1 T. twice per day.


----------



## jstar (Feb 13, 2004)

TY Jodi


----------

